# Stability Testing: Amd Overdrive Vs. Orthos--Is it time to have a new standard???



## panchoman (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I've always been unsure about stability testing, because orthos and prime95 never seem to work!!!! sure, they're great at torturing my cpu and getting those high temps, and sure they check for stability, but for me, the stability tests never seem to work out. And it seems to be something similiar for lots of other people, many people say that while orthos will check out, they can never truely check for stability untill they game for a while or just run the system regularly and not get any reboots,etc.. i can run orthos for ages and ages (i've run it for over 24 hours before) and it'll be nice and clean, no instability, so i continue surfing and what not, and then CRASH?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Why, just the other day, i decided to go green, decided to undervolt my chip and keep it at stock, dropped it down to 1.150, stability tested for 3 hours using orthos, used both gromacs and blend, no problems what so ever. and then a while later it crashes and then my system has trouble getting into windows, it never leaves the windows xp loading screen with the scrolling maraquee thing at the bottom. so i put it back on stock, tried again today, this time, instead of orthos, i pulled out overdrive, it ran fine for about 15 mins before i pulled out my handy-dandy biostar ocing utility, dropped down the voltage to 1.200 and overdrive's already picked up that somethings wrong. So, i decided that i pull out orthos, just to double check, and orthos didn't pick up anything all. earlier at the amd overdrive thread, i was able to see that orthos & amd overdrive detected the same exact problem when i had tightened my ram timings too much ( linky)
But now, it seems that AMD overdrive can catch things that orthos misses (see the attached thumbnail)

Can this new Utility catch all the errors that other software has miserably failed at? 
Can this tool become the new stability testing standard? 
Can this all in one tool be the next clockgen,orthos,benchmark, etc. all rolled into one? 
Have your say


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 16, 2007)

i think that program is just bugy


----------



## Ben Clarke (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmm... interesting. I'll download that tomorrow, see what happens. Maybe it'll make a file on my harddrive called "OverdriveInstall.exe".


----------



## francis511 (Nov 17, 2007)

First the obvious,does it work on intel systems ?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 17, 2007)

francis511 said:


> First the obvious,does it work on intel systems ?



why dont you download it, and try it out for yourself, and you can let us know 

everyone must keep onething in mind, this program was designed to work on the 790FX platform, not our older chipsets, so yeah, somethings will be buggy,etc. but a stability test is well, a stability test.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well because I don`t want to crash mah system that`s why


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 17, 2007)

panchoman said:


> why dont you download it, and try it out for yourself, and you can let us know
> 
> everyone must keep onething in mind, this program was designed to work on the 790FX platform, not our older chipsets, so yeah, somethings will be buggy,etc. but a stability test is well, a stability test.



exactly the reason i think it detects problems with cpu when there is none


----------



## Wile E (Nov 17, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> exactly the reason i think it detects problems with cpu when there is none


Not in this case. Random app crashes proved his instability, while Orthos plugged along happily.


----------



## BvB123 (Nov 17, 2007)

francis511 said:


> First the obvious,does it work on intel systems ?



No.


----------

